# Weird Icon on my iPhone?



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

does anyone know what it could be?

Its in the top right hand side beside the battery indicator. it looks like an upside phone with dots coming out of it..almost like the phone is raining!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Is Bluetooth turned on?


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

Nope, BT isnt turned on! I have absolutely NO idea what it might be..

it honestly looks like a phone upside down, with seven tiny squares underneath it.


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

with out seeing the icon it would be hard to be sure, but isn't that a data connection over GSM (as opposed to WiFi)?

Z.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2006)

Sounds like TTY got turned on.

Turn it off by going to Settings>Phone>TTY (right at the bottom)


----------



## Megs_29 (Sep 25, 2007)

it was the TTY thing!!! thank you everyone!


----------

